# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Yoga 3 Pro – Sức mạnh tiềm ẩn từ Broadwell

## hungvietuc1

Từ khi Lenovo Yoga đầu tiên ra đời vào thời điểm các thiết bị máy tính sử dụng hệ điều hành Windows 8 đang hướng đến việc kết hợp giữa máy tính xách tay truyền thống và máy tính bảng, dòng sản phẩm Yoga đã thu hút người dùng với thiết kế ấn tượng và trọng lượng siêu nhẹ cùng khả năng gập màn hình cảm ứng 360 độ để trở thành một chiếc tablet đa dụng.


​
Với thiết kế ấn tượng đó, dòng sản phẩm Lenovo Yoga vẫn là một chiếc máy tính xách tay đầy mạnh mẽ, có thể xử lý công việc một cách trơn tru cùng khả năng giải trí cao, chỉ cần gấp bàn phím lại thành chiếc giá đỡ để xem phim trong lúc bay, hoặc tại những nơi chật chội, không gian hạn chế.


​
Đặc biệt, với lần ra mắt phiên bản Yoga 3 Pro này, Lenovo đã trang bị bộ vi xử lý Core M-5Y70 – bộ vi xử lý sử dụng công nghệ Broadwell lai thế hệ mới.


​
Thế hệ Yoga trước sử dụng bộ vi xử lý Intel dòng U – nghĩa là dòng chuyên dành cho các sản phẩm Ultrabook với TPD 15W. Tuy nhiên, bộ vi xử lý Broadwell lai mới này lại thuộc dòng Y – nghĩa là dòng siêu tiết kiệm năng lượng với TPD cực thấp 4.5W, do đó, nếu xét về tốc độ, Yoga 2 Pro có tốc độ nhỉnh hơn Yoga 3 Pro trong hầu hết các bài kiểm tra về hiệu năng xử lý.


​
Việc tiêu thụ điện năng thấp hơn đồng nghĩa với tuổi thọ pin được kéo dài hơn với hơn 10 tiếng sử dụng liên tục trong một lần sạc, lâu hơn người tiền nhiệm của nó khoảng 4 tiếng.




​
Ngoài ra, kích thước mỏng cũng là một lợi thế của bộ xử lý Core M-5Y70 với độ dày chỉ mức 0.5” giúp máy có kích thước mỏng gọn hơn, trang nhã hơn, trọng lượng nhẹ hơn 0.44 lbs khiến cho việc mang theo Yoga 3 Pro bên mình hoàn toàn tiện lợi, nhất là đối với phái nữ.


​
Bản lề Yoga 3 Pro đặc biệt gây chú ý với thiết kế phức tạp, chi tiết và khá vững chãi khi chống đỡ màn hình máy tại bất kỳ vị trí nào mà không phải lo lắng bị hư hỏng bởi lực tác động.


​
Màn hình của máy khá đẹp, độ phân giải cao (3200 x 1800 pixels) chống chói. Bàn phím nhựa cứng với các góc bo tròn, tránh cảm giác khó chịu từ các phím góc cạnh thông thường trên các mẫu máy tính xách tay truyền thống. Trackpad có diện tích vừa phải, đủ đáp ứng cho người dùng sử dụng, kể cả khi sử dụng đa cử chỉ (multi-finger)


​
Một số ít các ứng dụng được cài đặt sẵn trên máy gồm tiện ích bảo dưỡng, các ứng dụng mua sắm như e-Bay, Metro, kênh thời tiết, ứng dụng đọc sách Kindle và Zinio khá tiện dụng.


Màn hình đẹpThiết kế linh hoạtBản lề cứng cáp, ấn tượngThiết kế mỏng, nhẹ


Bộ vi xử lý Broadwell dòng Y chậm hơnKhá đắt tiền

----------


## nguyenthypro

*Trả lời: Yoga 3 Pro – Sức mạnh tiềm ẩn từ Broadwell*

con này trong khá mỏng, nhưng độ bền thì k biết ntn ta?

----------


## viet nam

*Trả lời: Yoga 3 Pro – Sức mạnh tiềm ẩn từ Broadwell*

ôi, cái máy thật tuyệt, hóng quá đi ak.

----------


## talkmylove

*Trả lời: Yoga 3 Pro – Sức mạnh tiềm ẩn từ Broadwell*

hy vọng sẽ có mức giá phù hợp hoặc có khuyến mãi về giá tại VN [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## thanhtrung

*Trả lời: Yoga 3 Pro – Sức mạnh tiềm ẩn từ Broadwell*

có thời gian cụ thể em nó sẽ đến VN chưa thớt ?

----------


## cuuseo

*Trả lời: Yoga 3 Pro – Sức mạnh tiềm ẩn từ Broadwell*

em này mà tách ra được để làm tablet thì quá tuyệt vời.

----------

